

Quitting job - nitam

I knew i made the right decision to leave the corporate-dilbert-like world when asked by a coworker : "why are you leaving this job, now you'll have to learn many new things".
Defense rests :)
======
staunch
I'm planning my escape in great detail, like a prison inmate who has been
wrongly convicted and sentenced to life in a cubicle. I already made it out a
few times before but was recaptured. Armed with my greater yearning and
experience I'm determined to make it out for good. Even if it does take
another 20 attempts, I will willingly bloody myself on the corporate barbed
wire fence that confines me. One day I will escape and spend my time roaming
in the open green grass of fulfilling hard work, intellectual curiosity, and
irreverent exploration. Oh yes, I will be free.

------
ALee
We've all read it, and probably seen it
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oAB83Z1ydE?>, but for those quitting their
jobs and changing the world...

Here's to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The
round pegs in the square holes. The ones who see things differently. They're
not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can quote
them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them. About the only thing you
can't do is ignore them. Because they change things. They push the human race
forward. And while some see them as the crazy ones, We see genius. Because the
people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world, Are the ones
who do.

~~~
quickpost
Good Video - but your link is broken. Here it is:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oAB83Z1ydE>

------
nraynaud
I quit too, I feel like being on the beach with my surf before a 10 feet
swell: with so much people looking at me, I can't go back to the car without
even trying, but that's scary.

------
corentin
I did brutally quit too, a few months ago, for the same reason. But I had no
money, so I had to take another job. Anyway, I don't regret it and I'll
probably do it again, this time with more preparation :)

------
rams
Hehe, me too. Feels scary at times, esp since I don't have another job. But I
can't put up with 9-5 jobs anymore. I switched off my mobile to avoid getting
harassed by another company that wants me to work for them.

~~~
nitam
when you think about it its just a trade or investment. I have some money to
survive a few months and i'll trade it for interesting work and a "quasi-slim"
shot at financial independence. When/if i run out i will have to go back to
pointless meetings so its a pretty big motivator and that can not be bad :)

------
utnick
I'm very jealous!

My quit date is 6 months away.

Trying to get enough money together to live for a year or so first, but
towards the end of each week I get more and more tempted to hand in my
resignation.

------
andresoileau
Although different this reminds me of those (even those close to you) that
voice their thoughts that working on a startup and not working a 9-5 job is
less respectful. I file these under the "Wh-what?" replies.

~~~
Andys
I had a slightly different problem - once I left and made the odd appearance
in casual clothes, for some reason it was assumed I had become a highly paid
consultant of some kind, living "the life" and that I "had all the luck".

I think, deep down, people know they have the ability to do anything they
want, but they are scared to let the thought even bubble up through their
subconscious. Either that or they're damn lazy. Its cool, but I resent the
whole "luck" thing.. the more I work hard, the more I realise hard work is the
only way to succeed.

~~~
davidw
Hard work will get you to a certain point - look at doctors, laywers, people
like that. They work hard, and they take home pretty good pay. They're never
going to get youtube or skype amounts of money though.

I think the startup world is more random, though, and hard work only gets you
in a position to take advantage of opportunities, as someone mentioned
elsewhere regarding "The Black Swan".

------
pistoriusp
I quit too... Best thing I've done in a long time.

------
mooneater
left my job at microsoft today to focus on my startup. leaving feels like i
just took a huge dump.

i learned a lot there. but their approach seemed to be: throw more people and
money at the problem. (please see "mythical man month".) whereas at the
startup, its all my code and it mostly fits in my head.

------
alaskamiller
Why do you need to quit? Job security + paycheck with time management is much
better than a startup without revenue.

~~~
hello_moto
Some people just can't work 9-5.

Some people just can't be told by their bosses.

Some people just like to do whatever they please.

Now for the issue of H1-B. I think the government should increase H1-B visas
because it seems to me that most Americans loathe the idea of working in a
cubicle and getting steady cheque with health benefits and stock options. If
that is the case, why don't give your day jobs to people who need them the
most?

There are thousands (or more) people that might envy at your day job.

I think US government should be aware of this situation. The reason why hi-
tech companies need more human resources is because:

1) People don't major in CS anymore

2) People loathe the idea of working 9-5 for the man.

~~~
nostrademons
"Some people just like to do whatever they please."

Technically, entrepreneurs can't do whatever they please either. They have to
do what their customers say.

That's perhaps a good test for whether you'll make a good founder: how do you
react when asked to do something by a customer, vs. how do you react when
asked to do something by your boss? If you jump to attention for the customer
but blow off the boss, you'll probably do fine. If you jump to attention for
the boss but blow off the customer (far more people do this than you'd think),
you're better off as an employee. If you won't do anything for anyone, you
have a very difficult life ahead of you.

------
steveplace
Might have to learn how to spell ;)

Grammar nazi strikes again!

~~~
falsestprophet
Downmod: Grammar Nuremberg!

